# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  a lyrics help

## kamka

hi,
yet again I got a part of a song to translate, and, as usual, I'm stuck with some line, the very last one. 
"If you should ask, then maybe 
They'd tell you what I would say
Trye colours fly in blue and black
Blue silken sky and burning flag. *Colours crash, collide in blood-shot eyes."* 
any idea what could that mean?
thanks in advance  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> hi,
> yet again I got a part of a song to translate, and, as usual, I'm stuck with a line, the very last one. 
> "If you should ask, then maybe 
> They'd tell you what I would say
> Trye colours fly in blue and black
> Blue silken sky and burning flag. *Colours crash, collide in blood-shot eyes."* 
> any idea what  that could mean?
> thanks in advance

 Well, it might be simpler than you think. Colors clash, meaning that there are colors that don't go well together or stick out very noticable. Like if I were pink pants and a brown shirt (eww). Clash and collide are synonyms here. And what observes color? The eyes! Who happen to be blood-shoot (red eyes from lack of sleep or alcohol or something else).  ::

----------


## capecoddah

Colors CRASH kv (but the clash thing was kinda interesting though, and the "eww" was funny) 
Don't know what the song is, but based on the mention of flags, I'd think it might mean a battle. 
Colours crash, collide in blood-shot eyes. 
 Colors (flags representing 2 different entities) CRASH, collide (meet and fight) (resulting) in bloodshot eyes

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Wow, a single letter misread can turn into a complete wrong interpretation. Oops!   ::

----------


## Volk

> Wow, a single letter misread can turn into a complete wrong interpretation. Oops!

 Clazy, isn't it.  
I got this in a search:  _'This song is about a guy the band knew that was pretty close with, he destroyed his life on heroin, I am not sure if it killed him or not though. 
'If I could, you know I would, let it go' 
if he could, he would get off the drugs... He couldn't'_ 
So that line in particular is about the effects of drug use, where the drug user's world spins and crashes, their eyes go blood-shot and they faint, or die as result of an overdose.

----------

